

The true story of audion - vinutheraj
http://www.panic.com/extras/audionstory

======
cmos
This is really well written - worth reading just to see a good storyteller.

~~~
unalone
Cool information on developing cutting-edge technology, detailing the
competition between two developers, _deus ex machina_ in the form of Steve
Jobs As Godlike Figure, rejection of Jobs to maintain the company that later
wrote my favorite code editor ever.

I'm pretty sure this was on HN before, but I don't mind. This is an incredible
story in a lot of ways.

~~~
vinutheraj
Yea, it has been on HN before - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22936>,
but that was some 825 days ago! So I posted again by removing the / at the
end.

Funny thing, when I did a searchYC, it shows
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=620698> with the same link as the
previous one posted 825 days ago, while I tried to post this one, it showed
the old one, instead of showing the new one.

I think the duplicity check should be time bound though, maybe a year or
something like that !

------
travisjeffery
Awesome story, really well written and entertaining as Cabel always is.

Especially the first-hand stories of Steve Jobs.

If you want to hear more from Cabel I recommend listening to his hilarious
presentation given at C4[1]
(<http://www.viddler.com/explore/rentzsch/videos/14>) which is mainly on the
history of Panic.

------
jcw
I love Panic so much.

~~~
johndevor
Me too!

